# How many culinary schools know about ChefTalk?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would like to get some input from everyone as to how many schools know about ChefTalk? What are your thoughts on how we can get the word out and build up our community. I really feel that this is a great resource for culinary students to get advice from experienced chefs. Not to have them do their homework for them.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Well I have contacted the school I attended. Both campuses at San Jacinto College Culinary Center in the Houston, Texas area. And I am working on getting the word out to a few more schools that are locally available. And I will try to get the info on the site to the Texas Chefs Association to see if that will aid in a good "grapevine"


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i am trying to spread the word about cheftalk and i currently attend NSIT ryde catering college in syd AU.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Let me ask everyone a question. How could ChefTalk help you spread the word at your schools? For example, if we sent you a box of ChefTalk.com baseball caps, or pens, etc would you pass them around and help us get the word out? Maybe we can get some discussion going about this and generate some ideas on how best to promote ChefTalk at your schools.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Posting fliers might be a cheaper alternative than merchandising. I've got 4 students working for me; I'll ask them what their school allows.
BTW, where can I get a cheftalk hat?









[This message has been edited by Greg (edited September 22, 2000).]


----------

